# Other Pets > Horses >  My dream boy (image heavy!)

## MonitorLove

Just turned 9 in September, this 15.5hh Missouri Fox Trotter sports a remarkable chestnut sabino coloring with a handsome flaxen mane and tail. Sired by the stunning black and white tobiano stallion, Dusty's War Paint, and out of the beautiful bay  WHICKER WHACKERN LILLY. This gelding is sure to please with flowing gaits and a 'love me' personality. 

And he's all mine!  :Razz:  -couldn't resist the show boat introduction-


I've had this beautiful boy since he was six. He spent one winter up in North Dakota with us at the crappiest barn ever (there was NOTHING else better in a two hour radius) and lost a ton of weight. That's why his neck/chest/butt look kinda funny in some of the pics.
Now that we're back down in the (awesomeIlovethisstate) state of Missouri he's back up to his old weight again ^^

North Dakota, summer, eight years:
http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d53/GothicMyth/Loki/

Missouri, late summer, eight years: 
See how HORRID he looks in the pen pics?! I was almost always in tears whenever I went out to the barn in North Dakota. The lady who bred, trained, and raised him was in tears when we took him out of the trailer x-x
(note: I didn't start riding until his weight had been brought back up again. It was really awesome though, cause I got to ride him for the first time in two years (long story) on my birthday)
http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d5...Myth/Loki%202/

Pictures from when he was younger (three-five):



Note: None of the horses on the 'For Sale' page are actually for sale...there all sold xD the people who run the ranch just haven't updated there site in _forever_


He was six...I was thirteen...he was fat and in his winter coat...I was a dork...


Other six year old winter coat photo. This is how I saw him the first time. 


His stunning sire. Whenever I go out to the stables I always love up on this guy. He's one of those 'gelding stallions' 


His dam, Jezebel. She's a amazing mare. She gets pretty mean at any geldings that get to close to her fence when she has a foal at her side. She could care less about people though xD


His _full sister_ Lily. She was like Loki...in a different color...and in mare form...
 

Last but not least...a video!
YouTube - Loki

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Love the pics! Very nice boy! :Very Happy:

----------


## GECKOFREAK

Gorgeous! :Smile:

----------


## BrucenBruce

I don't blame ya for braggin' on 'im!

That is a truly magnificent horse - and a horse of a different color, too! I've never seen one like him.

~Bruce

----------


## MonitorLove

> I don't blame ya for braggin' on 'im!
> 
> That is a truly magnificent horse - and a horse of a different color, too! I've never seen one like him.
> 
> ~Bruce



To be honest...I don't think anyone ever really has XD

He was a rather ugly foal with weird markings and weirder, dark funny chestnut color.He wasn't a knockout like he today until he really shed out, I think around two years. 

From that same sire x dam combination they have got:
Really pretty bay gelding
Loud tobiano (one pictured) mare
BLACK sabino gelding. This guys has shed out to be a real color knockout. He does have a bit of a roman nose, but is otherwise a real in-your-pocket kinda guy.
Black minimal...overo? filly. Darling little girl, nice black with a little kinda jagged smudge on the....left of her belly. I can't quite remember how her markings go. 

Jezz (dam) and Dusty (sire) are my all-time favorite pairing on the farm. It's always a totally unpredictable with those two  :Very Happy:

----------


## Argentra

:Long tongue:   :Surprised: 

WOW he is Amazing! Horses are my most beloved mammals, and he is a total knockout. I adore how the chestnut and white blend together. And his face is SOO sweet!

Ever since I first saw a black Appaloosa stallion with the white dots so evenly spread over his coat that he looked like a starlit sky, I have adored horses with speckled, patched, and mottled coats. Yours is wonderful...and his sire is a WOW as well.  :Very Happy:  You are SO lucky.

----------


## MonitorLove

> WOW he is Amazing! Horses are my most beloved mammals, and he is a total knockout. I adore how the chestnut and white blend together. And his face is SOO sweet!
> 
> Ever since I first saw a black Appaloosa stallion with the white dots so evenly spread over his coat that he looked like a starlit sky, I have adored horses with speckled, patched, and mottled coats. Yours is wonderful...and his sire is a WOW as well.  You are SO lucky.


Loki's a absolute favorite out at the stables. A real old cowboy was out there visiting the owners, I was grinning from ear to ear from an flawless ride and a brisk trot around the barn. He told me that if he was 20, he'd be owning that horse.
I nearly said 'Sucks to be you' but ended up just grinning instead x)

----------


## ADEE

wow, hes amazing looking!!! what a unique coat pattern. His sire is beautiful and yes, i know all about those "gelding stallions" i had a TB stud who was like that.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

He is GORGEOUS!!! I haven't seen too many with that sort of coloring.  :Good Job:  
I loved the video! He's so graceful and his face is to die for! What a gorgeous head! 

And his sire, gorgeous, but to be honest I think Loki looks a lot better  :Good Job:

----------


## onebreitgirl

That is one of my favorite horse colors. A friend of mine had a TWH that was almost identical in color to yours. They called it "strawberry roan"...That was over 10 years ago, not a lot of people really knew about the sabino gene back then. He was an awesome horse, short and fat, but tons of personality and a lot of fun to ride. 

Your Loki is gorgeous and looks like a lot of fun  :Smile:

----------


## MonitorLove

> He is GORGEOUS!!! I haven't seen too many with that sort of coloring.  
> I loved the video! He's so graceful and his face is to die for! What a gorgeous head! 
> 
> And his sire, gorgeous, but to be honest I think Loki looks a lot better


I'll have to agree with you on that one x) I prefer tobiano's with more black/bay/chestnut/palomino than white but he has such a docile personality and amazing conformation he's hard to resist. He's only about 15.5hh but he's MASSIVE. Whenever you walk a horse by (mare or gelding) he starts gaiting and showing off  :Razz:  
He used to have a long, beautiful mane, with a lovely, natural wave in it. Then his former owner ROACHED it. Tina (his current owner) was in shock when she saw it. 
Then she and her husband bought him xD


Now they have a really handsome black and white tobiano stud colt with that same long, wavy mane as his sires. I think there going to keep him as a stud and breed him to there jenny's for some hopefully spotted, gaited mules.

----------

